

Ask HN: What's going on with Google's WHOIS record? - iLoch

I just entered `whois google.com` into Terminal, and it produced this:<p><pre><code>    GOOGLE.COM.AFRICANBATS.ORG
    GOOGLE.COM.AR
    GOOGLE.COM.ARTVISUALRIO.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.AU
    GOOGLE.COM.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.BR
    GOOGLE.COM.CN
    GOOGLE.COM.CO
    GOOGLE.COM.DO
    GOOGLE.COM.HACKED.BY.JAPTRON.ES
    GOOGLE.COM.HAS.LESS.FREE.PORN.IN.ITS.SEARCH.ENGINE.THAN.SECZY.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.HK
    GOOGLE.COM.IS.APPROVED.BY.NUMEA.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.IS.HOSTED.ON.PROFITHOSTING.NET
    GOOGLE.COM.IS.NOT.HOSTED.BY.ACTIVEDOMAINDNS.NET
    GOOGLE.COM.LASERPIPE.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.LOLOLOLOLOL.SHTHEAD.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.MX
    GOOGLE.COM.MY
    GOOGLE.COM.NS1.CHALESHGAR.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.NS2.CHALESHGAR.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.PE
    GOOGLE.COM.PK
    GOOGLE.COM.SA
    GOOGLE.COM.SHQIPERIA.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.SOUTHBEACHNEEDLEARTISTRY.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.SPAMMING.IS.UNETHICAL.PLEASE.STOP.THEM.HUAXUEERBAN.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.SPROSIUYANDEKSA.RU
    GOOGLE.COM.SUCKS.FIND.CRACKZ.WITH.SEARCH.GULLI.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.TR
    GOOGLE.COM.TW
    GOOGLE.COM.UA
    GOOGLE.COM.UY
    GOOGLE.COM.VABDAYOFF.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.VN
    GOOGLE.COM.WORDT.DOOR.VEEL.WHTERS.GEBRUIKT.SERVERTJE.NET
    GOOGLE.COM.YUCEHOCA.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.YUCEKIRBAC.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.ZNAET.PRODOMEN.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.ZOMBIED.AND.HACKED.BY.WWW.WEB-HACK.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM
    GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.HAVENDATA.COM
    GOOGLE.COMMAS2CHAPTERS.COM
    GOOGLE.COM
</code></pre>
Anyone have an explanation?
======
cjbprime
That's just how whois works. The bottom of the list you pasted probably says
something like:

"To single out one record, look it up with "xxx", where xxx is one of the of
the records displayed above. If the records are the same, look them up with
"=xxx" to receive a full display for each record."

------
mattmoss
Only one of those appears to be google.com.

